# Is This Padauk ?



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

I received this board in a local trade and the gentleman couldn't remember what species it was but said it was kind of like Teak . After looking at El Guapos recent find post and googling Padauk , I think it might be ? 
Thanks for any help !


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> I received this board in a local trade and the gentleman couldn't remember what species it was but said it was kind of like Teak . After looking at El Guapos recent find post and googling Padauk , I think it might be ?
> Thanks for any help !



Doesn't look like it. Compare the end grain to that seen on my site.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

phinds said:


> Doesn't look like it. Compare the end grain to that seen on my site.


I did, and it has the orange / red color 
and the lil dots that look similar to the pics on your site ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think so either. Paduak is reddish to orangeish.

Nice looking wood though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> I did, and it has the orange / red color
> and the lil dots that look similar to the pics on your site ?


 
"lil dots" is an inadequate characterization of end grain, if that's what you are talking about. The end grain on your piece does not look like padauk. Also, your pic doesn't show orange/red color, so that makes it hard for us to ID it since you are saying that it does not look like what the pic shows.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 28, 2013)

I have seen that wood before but cant remember the name, but its not padauk. Can it be some kind of rosewood?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2013)

I think it is Iroko. Often used as a cheaper substitute for Teak. I recently got a bunch of it, looks just like that...


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I think it is Iroko. Often used as a cheaper substitute for Teak. I recently got a bunch of it, looks just like that...


 
From what I can see of the end grain in his pic, it doesn't look anything like iroko so I'm assuming you're just going from the face grain.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 28, 2013)

Could it be Jatoba aka Brazilian cherry? Is it dense and heavy?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2013)

phinds said:


> From what I can see of the end grain in his pic, it doesn't look anything like iroko so I'm assuming you're just going from the face grain.


Yea, looking at your website, the end grain of Tom's board looks like Teak, maybe it IS Teak...


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

It is heavy and dense . Here's a pic misted w water


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

And a lil water on the end grain . Hope it helps !


----------



## phinds (Dec 28, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> And a lil water on the end grain . Hope it helps !
> View attachment 37904


 
What would really help more would be a better close-up of the end grain. The one you have is good, but for wood ID, it's really not sufficient. See my site for what I'm talking about. Also, the color still does not look anything like padauk.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

This is the best in focus shot I can get of end grain .


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 28, 2013)

I have used a good bit of padauk over the past couple years and this looks nothing like it in my opinion. I'm pretty sure that this is jatoba. Check out some comparison pic's from this link (http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/jatoba.htm) and check out the end grain and face grain it seems to match is correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> I have used a good bit of padauk over the past couple years and this looks nothing like it in my opinion. I'm pretty sure that this is jatoba. Check out some comparison pic's from this link (http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/jatoba.htm) and check out the end grain and face grain it seems to match is correctly.


Yes , it does resemble Jatoba. Thanks everyone for the help !


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Just send it my direction and I'll give you feedback...


It's only maybe an inch thick Dave .........


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Then what's the point? Stoke the fire with it.


Might look cool as a crosscut pen blank ?


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> I have used a good bit of padauk over the past couple years and this looks nothing like it in my opinion. I'm pretty sure that this is jatoba. Check out some comparison pic's from this link (http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/jatoba.htm) and check out the end grain and face grain it seems to match is correctly.


 
Very nice call. I think you've got it.

I would have gotten there myself eventually. Yep, I would have. For sure. Eventually. Probably. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2013)

Yup, what threw me off was the initial statement that it was similar to teak, Jatoba is nothing like Teak IMO


----------

